# Any Info On An Old Gent?



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

I hope its ok to ask you military buffs out there if you have seen anything like this before?, it has a solid case nickel back and the movement would be removed through the front , not wanting to remove the crown for fear of damaging the watch to get at the insides as it is up for sale I have not seen the movement , can anyone hazard a guess as to its origin or age?, I would think the pin set adjust for the hands would be a clue as to its age but I dont know a thing about the watch which is a shame, without seeing the movement can anybody help?










Its around 36mm across


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

thanks for that friend , I did read that fob or pocket watches were adapted to be worn on the wrist , this one I had not thought it may have once been a fob watch, interesting

cheers


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Looking at that watch, I'd say it has always been a wristwatch. I'd agree with the date - circa 1914 onwards. This case type is known as a Borgel case, where the crown is removed and the whole top section with movement lifts out. An early attempt at making cases more water resistant, but later eclipsed by the Rolex Oyster cases. 36mm is quite a decent size for a trench watch. I recently bought an all original silver cased one from 1914 which measures a decent 38mm across.

As for the movement inside - who knows without seeing it - it's likely to be of reasonable quality, however. The silver one I bought has a Swiss 7 jewel movement.

Hope this helps.

Foggy


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

Thanks Foggy ,and rlt , I know its a bit cheeky of me to ask seeing as its being flogged on but I hope to use this information to give the lucky buyer more of an idea of what they will be getting ,this has been a big help


----------

